
Intel’s new AI chips can crunch data 1k times faster than normal ones - zeristor
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/613964/intels-new-ai-chips-can-crunch-data-1-000-times-faster-than-normal-ones/
======
itcrowd
The linked article is a little short. Here are some extra links with some more
information.

Original press release: [https://newsroom.intel.com/news/intels-pohoiki-
beach-64-chip...](https://newsroom.intel.com/news/intels-pohoiki-
beach-64-chip-neuromorphic-system-delivers-breakthrough-results-research-
tests/#gs.pm0cl3)

Arstechnica article: [https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/07/brains-scale-
better-...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/07/brains-scale-better-than-
cpus-so-intel-is-building-brains/)

~~~
zeristor
Good point. It might be a good idea for you to post the ArsTechnica article

